# One-paragraph synopsis????



## BryanJ62

*I was looking over the 'How to Submit' section of an agent and aside from the standard query/first ten pages/so on, she also wants a one paragraph synopsis. Isn't that the same as a query? *


----------



## Kyle R

Hey Bryan!

A *query* is a three-paragraph business pitch. To learn how to write a good one, download and read Noah Lukeman's free ebook: _How To Write a Great Query_ http://www.lukeman.com/greatquery/

A one-paragraph *synopsis* differs by covering the entire plot, from setup to resolution. Randy Ingermanson explains his way of writing these here:

http://www.advancedfictionwriting.com/blog/2009/01/14/star-wars-one-paragraph-summary/

http://www.advancedfictionwriting.com/blog/2009/01/21/star-wars-one-paragraph-summary-winner/

It can definitely be confusing because they seem so similar. I find it helps to think of the query as a "sales pitch" and the synopsis as a "plot explanation." 

The *query* is meant to hook and entice. It describes the premise and situation, along with your credentials as a writer.

The *synopsis* goes beyond that. It's meant to explain the events of the story simply and directly, so the agent can evaluate the plot itself. 

Hope any of that helps! :encouragement:


----------



## dale

wow. a one paragraph synopsis? that would be tough for a novel. i always thought a 1 paragraph description to be a "blurb". 
i thought a synopsis was supposed to be a bit more in-depth.


----------



## BryanJ62

*Thank you, Kyle. The query part I got. In fact I've done so many of them I think I'm finally nailing it. But the one paragraph synopsis confused me. Never saw anything like that before. It never gets easy, does it. Thanks again, buddy!!!*


----------



## Sam

She's probably talking about an elevator pitch. 

Those are usually one-sentence synopses.


----------

